# hooking chubs for pike



## jeremy L (Sep 19, 2002)

I was wondering how everyone hooks there chubs while pike fishin in the spring/summer. Last year i lost some good fish and missed some good take downs, usin bobbers, and brought up a chub that looked like it lost a fight with a lawn mower. 

I usually hook a 3-6 inch chub thought the lip with a number 4 or 6 eagle claw hook. I can get some smaller pike, but no big ones, they seem to get off at the last second.

So, what do you think? bigger hook size? small treble hook? rig a stinger hook?

thanks.


----------



## jeremy L (Sep 19, 2002)

i forgot to montion, most pike we get are tossed back due to size, time of year we don't keep pike after the first of july usually unless the water is still pretty cold, or just because we are fishin and don't feel like cleanin fish. 

This leads me to another point, whats the best way to hook a chub with the least amount of trouble unhooking the fish. the small hooks help in quick releases and min. damage if the fish are hooked deep.


----------



## TODDFATHER (Jun 5, 2002)

Have any of you guys seen this stuff before? Aparently it's something new but it looks like it has some possibilities! 


http://www.baitstick.com/





Toddfather


----------



## Will_S (Jan 8, 2002)

Try a circle hook, you should be able to find them at your local Gander mountain.

When using these the key is not to set the hook hard, instead just reel until you get solid pressure on the fish. The circle hook is designed to slide into the corner of their mouth and this should increase your hooked to landed ratio. It also makes releasing them easier because the hook is easily accessible.


----------



## ManillaKilla (Sep 26, 2002)

Personally, I like to hook the chub a litttle bit behind the dorsal fin. This allows the chub, preferably about eight inches, to swim more freely in the water. Pike need to swallow baitfish headfirst, otherwise the fins will cut the pike's internal organs. Therefore, pike will grab a minnow, swim off a bit, then stop and turn the minnow arround in their mouth. Because of this, I like to open my bail after a bite, wait about 15secs, and then set the hook. Also, I like to use as small of a bobber as possible. There are some really nice and lite wood slip-bobbers made specifically for live bait. With these, you will really see the chub scoot around, and before a bite the baitfish will really start to dance. Hope this helps.


----------



## WALLEYE MIKE (Jan 7, 2001)

I have in the past, small treble behind the dorsal fin along with a stinger hook. Just like in the winter ice fishing.


----------



## islaysteelies (Apr 30, 2001)

Right behind the dorsal with a small treble...I also clip one of the pectoral fins...It seems to make them swim in big circles, thus covering more water...


----------



## Fidel Casserole (Jan 3, 2003)

I use a 'quick strike rig' when going for pike with live bait. it consists of two hooks, that each have two hooks (instead of treble hooks). Quick strike pic 

The 1st hook goes in the mouth, 2nd one goes near the dorsal. Your choice if it goes in front or behind.


----------



## Can't Touch This (Dec 31, 2002)

I always just stick one point of a treble right behind the darsal fin, and also for perch. They seem to last longer, and never get off, and the pike is always well hooked.


----------



## fishing addict (Mar 15, 2003)

I,like hooking behind the dorsal for calm waters.In current,I,prefer a lip hook,as it looks more like the bait is swimming. I,let the size of bait,determine hook size, and amount of snags,detemine treble or single. Mostly,I,use lures for Northerns,any more as,I,seem to catch more. Last year,I, caught and released over 320 Pike,all on lures. It's not very relaxing,though. Small suckers,large shiners,perch,chubs, and small bluegills,make good bait also,as do frogs.


----------

